# Orphaned Rat Pup!



## kcordes06 (Sep 30, 2007)

Ok, I have an orphaned rat pup. Long story, involves a rejected and much too cute feeder rat. He's black with white feet. Anyways, I have goats milk and have been feeding him every 4-5 hours. I've read all the info I possibly could online. He eats willingly, but I can't get him to go to the bathroom. I tried a damp warm cottonball, a damp warm Q-tip, a damp warm towel, and my finger! I know that if he doesn't go he'll die. I've had him since last night. I need help, I'll feel so bad if he dies because of it :? 

He has all his fur, but his eyes aren't open. I've bred rats before and I have a feeling he is incredibly close to opening them. He cruises around a lot for being blind and deaf!

My sister won't let me have rats in her apartment so I can't get a surrogate female. The only place around here that breeds them (that I know of) is a reptile store, so there is no guarantee he won't be used as a feeder. I'm thinking about finding some breeders around here (if there are any). 

Please help! I'm located in South Orange County, California if there happens to be anyone relatively close who'd be willing to take him.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

You need to get something like Esbilac or human soy formula. There's no guarantee he'll handle the goat's milk properly. As for making him go, I can't help you there. Good on you for trying to help him, though.


----------

